# Tightening carved turns



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Go snowboarding in the worst weather possible so your prepared for anything, this answer... answers nothing.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The short answer to this is being even more dynamic in your carving technique. Easier said than done I know...:laugh:
> 
> I am about at the same stage myself and have been attending training clinics that address this exact same issue. Every clinician is stressing to me and other instructors that we all need to be far more dynamic in our carving. Just as you no doubt understand the difference between basic skidded turns and dynamic skidded turns, there is a huge performance difference between a basic carved turn and a dynamic carved turn.
> 
> ...


damn dude perfect answer, heres my little generic add on , 1st thing is to get over the fear of the speed and embrace it, you need to love the speed and always want more that will give you confidence in your carving, dont hessitate because as someone great once said " fear causes hessitation and hessitation causes your worst fears to come true" just remember that your front foot is like your stearing wheel so stay centered on the board dont lean back dig that front foot toe and heal in. also I dont know what board you ride but that may be a factor also, a bit longer stiffer board (NO ****) nice sharp edges will definately help you improve your carving at higher speeds. good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

As I would like to add to that... this snowboarder guy I know told me this one time  , think of turning on a snowboard like turning on a motorcycle...would you rather make a hard turn going 5 mph or 50 mph? Exactly...the more speed you have the more control you have. 

You gotta really push yourself to the limit and then it will just click. Exactly like that hot guy in the post above me just said (lol), you cant be afraid of the speed, you gotta want it. I had a minor setback a few seasons ago and sometimes when Im riding it will mess with me, Ill slow down and then Ill find myself screwing up here and there. Its when I have a clear mind, no fear and Im going fast I have the best control and the hardest carves and all that. You will get it...snowboarding should come natural to you, it should be like a 2nd instinct..you should be able to carve every which way and not even think about it anymore. You will get there...just have patience!


----------



## TomNZ (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm riding a Burton Custom 09 this season so perhaps slightly more flexy between the bindings than is ideal for this sort of thing? Should be able to handle it decently though from what I'm told.

Sweet, sounds like I just have to get up there and rip it; get some more speed and make my carving more dynamic. Embrace the speed :laugh:. I think I'll spend a morning on a quiet blue run by myself this weekend, and really let loose.

I've been watching a few videos also, and I notice that some people have quite a bit of twist in their hips when they are in an aggressive carve - the upper body almost stays facing the same direction (and indeed almost follows a straight line down the hill), and the lower body is kind of snaking the board in a tight S (without ruddering of course). I think this ties into what Snowolf is saying about getting torsional flex, shifting weight throughout the turn to hold the edge, and transitioning edges above the fall line. Is that what I should be aiming for? Just want to double-check I'm not teaching myself any bad habits 



I'm actually tempted to get a private lesson for an hour or two to have someone to watch and learn from. I learn best by being shown things.


----------

